# Need a 1 Bedroom flat/apartment in Gibraltar or La Linea



## arthy

Hi, 

I am looking for a decent one bedroom flat/apartment in Gibraltar or Linea (near the UK Gibraltar border) for long term rent. I have dome some research on Google but its quite hard to find an estate agent that is willing to take the time out and explain some facts about the properties. 

My budget is around 500 euros PCM. Can anyone please advise? 

Thanks,


----------



## jojo

arthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a decent one bedroom flat/apartment in Gibraltar or Linea (near the UK Gibraltar border) for long term rent. I have dome some research on Google but its quite hard to find an estate agent that is willing to take the time out and explain some facts about the properties.
> 
> My budget is around 500 euros PCM. Can anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks,



Gib is expensive. Even the smallest flats and apartments are well over 1000€. What facts do you need to know??? I think what you'll find is that if you are there then the agents will take you more seriously. They probably get so many phone inquiries that dont materialise, they get a bit complacent - not good in this economic climate....!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## arthy

jojo said:


> Gib is expensive. Even the smallest flats and apartments are well over 1000€. What facts do you need to know??? I think what you'll find is that if you are there then the agents will take you more seriously. They probably get so many phone inquiries that dont materialise, they get a bit complacent - not good in this economic climate....!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Thanks for your reply! Yes, Gibraltar is out of league as it seems! I wanted to know about the area of La Linea, as I have been advised to be careful as some of them are quite poor and ghetto (Brits get robbed there) so I wanted to stay as close as possible to the frontier. Also they dont tend to describe is the bills are included in the rent and if it will be possible to have a telephone internet connection running through.... 

Thanks


----------



## jojo

arthy said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Yes, Gibraltar is out of league as it seems! I wanted to know about the area of La Linea, as I have been advised to be careful as some of them are quite poor and ghetto (Brits get robbed there) so I wanted to stay as close as possible to the frontier. Also they dont tend to describe is the bills are included in the rent and if it will be possible to have a telephone internet connection running through....
> 
> Thanks


La linear is the dormitory town for Gibraltar it seems, that said, its a large town and if you're in the wrong part it could be quite time consuming and costly to get across the border. I dont know about brits getting robbed there??? Certainly not anymore than any other nationality or anywhere else. Theres good and bad everywhere. La Linear isnt a particularly pretty town, but it serves a purpose. The more wealthy commuters to Gib tend to live a little further out in and around Sot Grande, or indeed in Gib itself. I cant see a problem with getting internet etc. As long as you have a rental agreement and an NIE number you can organise that (and pay for separately) if its not already installed - but I suspect most places will have it. As for bills, well generally and unless stated, they are in addition to the rent

Have a read of this thread, as similar questions have been asked and it will give you more information 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/83413-gibraltar-walking-distance.html

Jo xxx


----------



## grandad

when i worked in gib i stayed in a hostel in linear to get a feel for the place I stayed in gib first but i must say it can be real dead in the night weekend abit more life but in the end i ended up in tarifa and traveled in its only gets busy at the boarder if you walk or bike all the better


----------



## arthy

grandad said:


> when i worked in gib i stayed in a hostel in linear to get a feel for the place I stayed in gib first but i must say it can be real dead in the night weekend abit more life but in the end i ended up in tarifa and traveled in its only gets busy at the boarder if you walk or bike all the better


Hmmm this is very useful! How long was this? Asking as I would like to know how much Groceries... everyday things, as I dont really know what to expect price wise. 

How far is Tarifa from Gib? Thanks


----------



## grandad

Tarifa was a 20 min drive but it's bit like newquay not club wise but young surf type food in Spain is better value than gib I was there 4 to 5 years a go Gibson good for the english food and the things you miss at home but you will pay for it the paper was cheaper in gib I do miss that


----------



## jojo

grandad said:


> Tarifa was a 20 min drive but it's bit like newquay not club wise but young surf type food in Spain is better value than gib I was there 4 to 5 years a go Gibson good for the english food and the things you miss at home but you will pay for it the paper was cheaper in gib I do miss that


Petrol and ciggies are cheaper in Gib

Jo xxx


----------



## arthy

Ok thanks. So can anyone recommend a decent estate agents for La Linea I can contact? I think I would want to live in La Linea, having done some research. 

Thanks,


----------



## grandad

The ones in gib should have some on there books there is a town just out side of linea I am try to think whots it is called but is tidy and I think beter will come to me


----------



## jojo

arthy said:


> Ok thanks. So can anyone recommend a decent estate agents for La Linea I can contact? I think I would want to live in La Linea, having done some research.
> 
> Thanks,


Get yourself over here and have a look!! Call into as many agents as you can find and ask them. They all respond better when its face to face and you can have a look round at distances, areas etc

Jo xxx


----------



## arthy

Yea I'm pretty sure that there are plenty of estate agents in Gib, but I wanted to secure something before I head over there. Any one know of any internet websites where I can find these estate agents? 

The ones I have found on google so far are pretty useless! Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

arthy said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure that there are plenty of estate agents in Gib, but I wanted to secure something before I head over there. Any one know of any internet websites where I can find these estate agents?
> 
> The ones I have found on google so far are pretty useless! Thanks


1st rule of renting in Spain - NEVER sign anything or pay a deposit until you have physically been IN the apartment/villa whatever

& not many agents will make viewing appointments over the internet -they rarely if ever reply to e-mails - to the extent that you might think they don't even have internet!!

have a look in the 'useful links' sticky - there are links to various national rental websites - at least you can get an idea of what you can get for your money, even if you don't actually get sorted


----------



## arthy

xabiachica said:


> 1st rule of renting in Spain - NEVER sign anything or pay a deposit until you have physically been IN the apartment/villa whatever
> 
> & not many agents will make viewing appointments over the internet -they rarely if ever reply to e-mails - to the extent that you might think they don't even have internet!!
> 
> have a look in the 'useful links' sticky - there are links to various national rental websites - at least you can get an idea of what you can get for your money, even if you don't actually get sorted


Yea, thanks for that, very good tip! I shall look now.


----------



## Coco77

*Gibraltar Government in London*



arthy said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure that there are plenty of estate agents in Gib, but I wanted to secure something before I head over there. Any one know of any internet websites where I can find these estate agents?
> 
> The ones I have found on google so far are pretty useless! Thanks


I've received useful information from the Gibraltar Government in London

Welcome to Gibraltar London

I see you're from Greater London. I've been down to the office and picked up useful info. The office is 10 minute walk from Charing Cross.

I'll send youa Private Message.

regards.

coco


----------



## birdie7015

*Holiday Lettings*



jojo said:


> Gib is expensive. Even the smallest flats and apartments are well over 1000€. What facts do you need to know??? I think what you'll find is that if you are there then the agents will take you more seriously. They probably get so many phone inquiries that dont materialise, they get a bit complacent - not good in this economic climate....!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I have been reading this forum with interest.I have just returned from Gib or rather La Linia. I have been visiting there at least once a year for the last 15 years and I did live on the rock for three years when in the services.

I usually just stay in a small hotel/Hostel because I usually just stay there for 7-9 days. I have decided that I would like to visit again in March but this time stay for a month. I would prefer to rent an apartment so that I am not confined to a small hotel room and it would be more comfortable for me.

The problem I am having is in finding an estate agent who can handle the letting for me. I have visited loads of sites but most are too expensive . I have found a couple of sites where there are many to choose from but the site doesn't take responsibility for the lettings as they only do the web hosting. You have to contact the owner direct and most only speak Spanish. I also understand that these pages can host scammers and the thought of parting with a deposit and then arriving in La Linia to find there is no such address doesn't bare thinking about.

I am trying to find an agent where I can have some comeback should I have a problem like that. I have tried Estate Agents in Gib and although they do sort term lets these are not holiday lettings. I would need the apartment fully furnished with linen facilities and a kitchen with everything I need.

I am chasing up an apartment owned by the Roccamar but that is quite a way from the town centre. Just wondered if anyone on here might have some experience or ideas. I can't speak Spanish which might sound strange given my love for the area and my frequent visits.


----------



## spanish_lad

to the op. you might find more agents if you spell "la linea" correctly. and the town outside la linea is called "campamento". 

try Segundo Mano, milanuncios.com, casaenaquiler.com and search for "aquiler la linea or aquiler campamento" 

i have friends that rented in gib - for a studio it was 900 pounds.. she moved to la linea into a 1 bed ground floor apartment for 450€ when her rental ended. La linea is alot cheaper, and only a 10 minute walk to the border.

theres alot of estate agents in la linea itself if you fancy looking around.


----------



## birdie7015

*Holiday Apartments*

Yeah well thanks for the spelling lesson. You would think I would know how to spell it after all the times I have been there. I will do some more searching using your suggestions. Thanks for your help.



spanish_lad said:


> to the op. you might find more agents if you spell "la linea" correctly. and the town outside la linea is called "campamento".


----------



## spanish_lad

im sorry, i didnt mean to sound rude, just figured if you were searching on google etc.. it wouldnt give many "hits" with the wrong spelling. 

try Kyero Mobile as well


----------



## birdie7015

spanish_lad said:


> im sorry, i didnt mean to sound rude, just figured if you were searching on google etc.. it wouldnt give many "hits" with the wrong spelling.


I didn't take it as being rude at all. Yes I was using Google in my searches and it has revealed a lot more information. I send a couple of inquiries.


----------



## Th1rt3en

A good alternative to La Linea is to live in Santa Margarita. It's quite and beautiful, there is a lot of flats / town houses offered in range of 600-800 Eur/month. It's still not far from the border so you can even go by bicycle.


----------



## jimenato

Th1rt3en said:


> A good alternative to La Linea is to live in Santa Margarita. It's quite and beautiful, there is a lot of flats / town houses offered in range of 600-800 Eur/month. It's still not far from the border so you can even go by bicycle.


I have been quite rude about Santa Margarita in the past on here but I drove through the other day and it seems a lot more lively than it was with some shops and bar/restaurants so it seems to be improving.

I still wouldn't like to live there very much but it does offer an option of living within bike distance of the border.


----------



## Th1rt3en

It's a kind of trade off. It's not so good as Alcaidesa or Sotogrande but it close to Gib and looks much better than shabby center of La Linea.

I lived in Alcaidesa and I loved this place but it's infrastructure is terrible.


----------



## leannee

Th1rt3en said:


> It's a kind of trade off. It's not so good as Alcaidesa or Sotogrande but it close to Gib and looks much better than shabby center of La Linea.
> 
> I lived in Alcaidesa and I loved this place but it's infrastructure is terrible.


Hello,

We were considering this area. What do you mean by infrastructure? Is it mainly new builds in Alcaidesa? 

Thanks!


----------



## Th1rt3en

leannee said:


> Hello,
> 
> We were considering this area. What do you mean by infrastructure? Is it mainly new builds in Alcaidesa?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

By infrastructure I mean public transport, shops, restaurants / bars etc. There is almost nothing apart of houses. Alcaidesa is devided into 2 parts:
- A new one that's close to Golf club, there are new buildings only and it less inhabited. It's very white and relates to San Roque
- The old one but it's not really old, may be 5-10 years old houses. Most of people live there.


----------



## sofiazinha

Hi everybody!

Me and my boyfriend are considering moving to Gibraltar, not sure where to live yet (Gibraltar or other Spanish city nearby). In terms of internet connection, for what I read it is pretty lousy in Gibraltar. What about nearby Spanish cities? 

Thanks in advanced for your help!


----------



## nick osborne

Hi 13, are you still active on this site? Mywife - a teacher - and me and our daughter of 14, will be moving to Gib in Sept. I need to pick your brains about places to live, prices, etc etc - can you help? Pls mail a reply and I'll come back with some questions! Thanks, Nick.


----------

